

TED Talk: Nick Hanauer "Rich people don't create jobs" - Yabood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKCvf8E7V1g&feature=youtu.be

======
n3rdy
Well, then we shouldn't have an income tax at all then.

If the rich aren't paying enough in taxes already, and the tax burden on the
lower and middle class is already crushing them, then cutting their taxes
means they will have more money to spend, which this guy says will create more
jobs.

I think we can go one better though, if the rich are getting more money from
increased consumer demand, then they are going to raise wages so that they can
increase demand even more.

Why stop there? Cut taxes on the rich too, now they have doubled their
profits, but why settle for that when they can raise their wages even higher,
increasing even more demand on their products, creating even more jobs.

I wonder how many people I lost the moment I mentioned cutting taxes for the
rich. I wonder how anyone can think its reasonable for the government to own
you for x% (whatever tax bracket your in) of the time you work.

------
zw123456
Good post. Henry Ford also understood this concept, he raised wages for all
his employees in an attempt to drive up wages so more people could afford to
buy his cars and it worked. What was true then is still true.

